# Pork Butt Prep



## john1916 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello all,

      So like I said on the roll call yesterday, i'm a virgin smoker.  I'm going for my first smoke this weekend of a pork butt, and could use any suggestions on type of wood, rub, or anything else you all feel like sharing.  Thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## bama bbq (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome aboard. I recommend hickory or apple for pork.  You'll get to a point that you'll have a favorite. 

For a beginner I recommend the Renowned Mr Brown Recipe for pulled pork.  It has the rub, mop, and instructions...  It's very a popular basic method that I still use from time to time.  It's found in the BBQ cookbook _Smoke and Spice _(a classic reference book).

Good luck ...and buy a digital camera.  You're gonna need it to post your experiments and adventures.


----------



## flash (Apr 25, 2012)

Pecan and Cherry work good to. For a commercial rub, look for Bad Byron's Butt Rub or Durkee's Chicken and Rib Rub.


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 25, 2012)

I've used hickory and apple, and oak and apple to smoke pork butt. Also use my version of Memphis Dust Rub, which is very good on pork with brown sugar patted onto the butt just before smoking. I also do a few spritzes with apple juice and Captain Morgan's or just apple juice. Low and slow and be patient...bumping the smoker temp up isn't going to give you the results you are looking for. Make sure your therms are calibrated too!

Don't forget the pics!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 26, 2012)

Pork Butt is great. Any fruit wood or hickory works well. Here is some info and recipes...Any thing else, just ask...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/57139/basic-pulled-pork-smoke

The only difference I would add to the above info is I would plan on 2 hours per pound at 225*-250*F, plus a rest. You can always go in a cooler wrapped in foil and towels for up to 5 hours if you get done early...

Rub...

Try this... It is Mild and compliments different style sauces well...

Mild Bubba Q Rub

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.

If you prefer PP on the Sweet side here's a recipe for my Foiling Juice/ KC style Finishing Sauce, sweet and tasty...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj

If you prefer a Vinegary Carolina style PP, this is excellent...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122319/jjs-finishing-sauce-awesome


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 26, 2012)

You got some great advice here but let me add one more thing - take a few deep breaths and relax. It will be fine and don't forget the qview


----------



## john1916 (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, you guys are awesome!  Thanks so much for the advice, I picked up some apple and pecan wood, and I am seasoning the smoker as I type this.  It seems I've found a great little community in this forum.  I can't wait until tomorrow so I can trim and rub some pork and start smoking early Saturday morning.  I can't think of a better reason to wake up ungodly early on a weekend.


----------



## supercenterchef (May 5, 2012)

good choices...I've always liked apple, but pecan is really growing on me!

Don't forget the q view!


----------



## bigdan05 (Jul 30, 2012)

I just did a pork butt yesterday, I used peach cherry and mulberry.  I used a homemade rub, Injected apple juice every 2 hours for the first 6 hours and sprayed it with apple juice anytime I had the door open


----------



## ratliff farms (Sep 27, 2012)

I've always been a fan of just plain apple wood for smoking a pork butt.  Then I usually make a sauce to go on it after wards using any stock BBQ, adding some apple cider vinegar, and a little bit of apple jelly, warmed up on the stove, then put on after cooking.  Always tastes great!

Keith


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 16, 2012)

John, welcome to the best forum for BBQ on the Net. Hope you choose us for your home.

Lots of good info. here from people that have made Qing a lifetime favorite. We are not professionals (most of us - they all seem to be on the "Brother...something" , we treat you as a friend, they don't.

As for wood to use, I know you have an abundance of Maple up there, and it is a 'Fine' flavor for most anything , mild-yet smokey and easy to get there , for Fruit wood ,go to some of the Orchards and ask if you can have some of their trimmings-sometimes free - or - lower cost than Wood Purveyors.  Whether you use Sticks or Chips, the DIY thingy is worth the trouble. I don't pay for wood:













Frostyballs cook 004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 16, 2012






and have plenty, see behind me? I have more curing out to the side of the Garage. Save your $$$ and Scavenge a bit.

Have fun and...


----------



## sharger (Jun 30, 2017)

I have been reading this forum for days and just pulled my first pork butt!!!! I chose to bring the temp right to 205 and man am I happy with the results. I thank you all for sharing all your knowledge.


----------

